# Fosgate- Collector's item (from 1973)



## Alex84 (Sep 3, 2009)

BRAND NEW FOSGATE POWERPUNCH PR7000! Chance to Own HISTORY! The 1st CAR AMP! | eBay


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

That belongs in a museum.


----------



## slim142 (Aug 5, 2010)

Definitely worth more than 1k


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

without, box, manual, and anything else it originally came with it,,,,, just another paperweight....

a collector will not touch at that price without the goodies...


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

dman said:


> without, box, manual, and anything else it originally came with it,,,,, just another paperweight....
> 
> a collector will not touch at that price without the goodies...


Well said! :thumbsup:

BTW, he originally listed it with reserve and it only got up to just over $100 at the end of the listing.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

dman said:


> without, box, manual, and anything else it originally came with it,,,,, just another paperweight....
> 
> a collector will not touch at that price without the goodies...



x2...exactly....LOL


----------

